# the reason ive been so busy



## woodintyuuu (Feb 8, 2014)

sorry bout the bad picts but this is why i have been so scattered the last month gettin ready for cupla major shows. the picts are bad because camera but i wanted to appologize if i have dropped the ball on anyone with wood. Spraying
laquers in 17 below sucks real bad -- ask how i know = anyway this was this two month production and yes the laquer is getting drier had to bring um in from shop to house where its at least 60 thanks cl

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 15


----------



## Tclem (Feb 8, 2014)

Man that stuff is awesome. Next time I order from you I want one of your finish products as packing peanuts. Lol 
Good job

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 8, 2014)

Really cool stuff Cliff- GOOD luck at the show!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 8, 2014)

Wow you have been busy. Great job man.


----------



## Sprung (Feb 8, 2014)

Cliff - that is impressive! Amazing work! You truly are a master and a craftsman.


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 8, 2014)

Awesome work Cliff !!!


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 8, 2014)

You go Cliff. Some beautiful stuff there.
Ray


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 8, 2014)

What a mass of cool stuff! Hope you give us some close-ups soon, I'm curious about those little lids... Good luck at the show, Hope it's indoors!


----------



## woodintyuuu (Feb 8, 2014)

thanks guys barry i will but my camera is on the fritz i am now able to post some stuff as the shop is finished for cupla wks will try to get cupla detail shots this day which if ya know me means monday thx again cl


----------



## Foot Patrol (Feb 8, 2014)

You are an artisan for sure. I will have to show the little lady your work. Is the show for judging and selling?


----------



## DKMD (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice work, Cliff! I'm with Barry on those little lids... I'm not sure I've seen anything quite like that.


----------



## woodintyuuu (Feb 8, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> You are an artisan for sure. I will have to show the little lady your work. Is the show for judging and selling?


yes both


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 8, 2014)

Beautiful work, Cliff! I'd love to see some details of the lids when you can. Good luck!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 8, 2014)

I feel like I am standing in the house of a museum burglar. That's an awesome trove of treasure right there!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 8, 2014)

A whole bunch of WOW!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 8, 2014)

Damn cliff - Thats more pieces that I do in a year! (or two or three) Amazing work as usual. I agree with everyone who requested more pics. We need to see more of these!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm with Scott, wish I had the time to turn just a small portion of that. Amazing work Cliffy!


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 8, 2014)

All I can say is WOW and Very nice and awesome. They really are are treat Cliff- thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Fret440 (Feb 9, 2014)

I have a feeling you have forgotten more about turning than I've learned about building guitars. Good luck in the show!

Jacob


----------



## simihacker (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow very nice in deed
How about posting how you did the natural edge turnings (like the reddish one) Absolutely gorgeous great job on the little tops


----------



## Bowlguy_in_PA (Feb 14, 2014)

I would love to see some close-ups of those items. They look fabulous. I'm looking to get into some more closed top turning. What tools do you use to hollow them out?


----------

